# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Reagirali smo na Sretna Beba banner

## anchie76

ANFAP je odlucio reklamirati se, tako da su stavili na www.vecernji.hr banner za sretna beba paket  :/ 

Odmah smo reagirali i poslali im sljedece dopise:

ANFAP-u smo poslali ovo:




> Poštovani, 
> javljamo Vam se sa zahtjevom da sa internet stranice Vaše tvrtke http://familyservice.hr/suradnja.htm odmah maknete Udrugu RODA s popisa nevladinih udruga s kojima surađujete jer takva informacija nije točna. 
> 
> Udruga RODA nikad nije dijelila svoje letke u paketu Sretna beba. U paketu Sretna beba se dijelio letak Udruga PUŽ i OKO s kojima je RODA surađivala, ali RODA je upravo zbog činjenice da su spomenute udruge počele dijeliti letak u paketu Sretna beba još prije više godina od njih tražila da se logotip udruge RODA skine s letka što je i napravljeno. 
> 
> Za RODU je neprihvatljivo dijeljenje bilo kakvih materijala u paketu Sretna beba i suradnja s tvrtkom Anfap iz razloga što paket Sretna beba i Paketić za sreću imaju sponzore koji su u domeni Pravilnika za marketing nadomjestaka za majčino mlijeko te se od rodilja uzimaju osobni podaci kako bi im kasnije na kućnu adresu stizale reklame takvih tvrtki. 
> Napominjemo da ovu praksu Anfap nije promijenio unatoč pritiscima Ureda pravobraniteljice za djecu, UNICEF-ovog Ureda za Hrvatsku, odlukama Povjerenstva za Sretnu bebu Ministarstva zdravstva iz 2003. godine, pritiscima Hrvatskog pedijatrijskog društva i nevladinih udruga, poput RODE i Društva Naša djeca te je godinama odbijao uskladiti svoje poslovanje sa Pravilnikom i na taj način usporavao provedbu titule Rodilište prijatelj djece te izravnim marketingom prema majkama utjecao na njihovu odluku o dojenju. 
> 
> Nadamo se da ćete uvažiti naš zahtjev i udrugu RODA odmah maknuti s popisa udruga s kojima surađujete.


U vecernji smo poslali ovo:




> Poštovana, 
> Javljamo Vam se nastavno na telefonski razgovor u četvrtak 31 listopada 2007. 
> 
> Na vašem web portalu uočili smo banner tvrtke Anfap d.o.o. čija je temeljna djelatnost marketing. 
> 
> U banneru se posjetioci portala pozivaju da pristupe stranicama «Family service» te da svojim klikom daju podršku paketu «Sretna beba». 
> 
> 
> Dopustite nam da Vam kažemo nešto više o tom paketu te zamolimo da banner s portala maknete jer nepotpunim informacijama koje nude zavaravaju javnost 
> ...

----------


## marta

fakat su nevjerojatni.   :Mad:

----------


## Sun

nadam se da će reakcija biti brza

----------


## Sun

išla sam tražiti banner, al ga ne nalazim

----------


## BusyBee

Refreshaj stranicu (pocetnu) - tako se mijenjaju banneri pa ces naici na njega.

----------


## anchie76

Mozda su ga vec maknuli   :Smile:    No i ako nisu, ako ga vidite, nemojte klikati na njega... Nemojte da sad zbog nasih klikova ispadne da su super popularni   :Grin:

----------


## klia

Lagano mi se diže kosa na glavi.

----------


## zmaj

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
pa kaj je ljudima
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## MGrubi

> 10. Pohlepa je vječna.
> Quark, "Prophet Motive
> 
> 98. Svatko ima svoju cijenu.
> Quark, "In the Pale Moonlight"


lipo ste im odgovorili, nadam se nekoj reakciji od večernjeg

----------


## @n@

Još uvijek je gore.  :Mad:

----------


## ivarica

treba i njima vremena, ja vjerujem da ce prvi radni dan banner biti skinut   :Smile:  

inace, nemojte ni slucajno klikat  :Grin:  , odma, cim kliknete, brojac odbroji

----------


## BusyBee

Ma ima ispod, na prvoj stranici mali zeleni okvir u kojem vas pita da kliknete za podrsku. Banner samo broji ulaske na stranice.

----------


## ivarica

pa to sam mislila, ne ic klikat u zeleni okviric za podrsku

----------


## Honey

Ja za svaki slučaj neću niš klikat, da ne bi bilo nisam znala...

----------


## vimmerby

e sad ja imam pitanje, sorry ako mi je to promaklo, ne stignem baš na forum ovih dana pa jako malo i čitam - 

ako je to sve tak, odnosno, ako to ne podržava ni ministarstvo ni pedijatri, nije ni obavezno,  o kome onda ovisi dal će se u rodilištu i dalje dijeliti sporni paket?

----------


## ivarica

prema informacijama koje mi imamo, paket se ne dijeli u rodilistima *koja jesu prijatelji djece i u rodilistima koja zele postati prijatelji djece*
ja pouzdano znam za rodilista u rijeci i vukovaru, sveti duh u zagre bu, đakovačko rodilište a mislim da se ne dijele u jos barem 5 rodilista ali ne nabrajam ih jer ne znam pouzdano.

kako i ministarstvo zeli tu titulu za svoja rodilista, a nespojiva je sa sadrzajem paketa i nacinom kako se dijeli - uzimanje imena za kasnije slanje reklama koje su onda pod nicijm nadzorom, donijelo je odluku da *ta* rodilista ne primaju paket (prema odluci istog ministarstva iz 1998. sva rodilista su TREBALA dijeliti paket)


dakle, vimmerby, ovisi o ministarstvu zdravstva, a ono se jos ocito nije DEFINITIVNO odredilo prema sretnoj bebi (jer apsurdno je da najbolja rodilista dobiju njihovu odluku da se paket ne dijeli, a ostala rodilista ne dobiju, ako je ministarstvo odlucilo da je nesto lose za dojenje onda je ta odluka vrijedna svakog rodilista) i anfap u toj njihovoj nesigurnosti lovi vase podrske

----------


## vimmerby

*ivarica*, tnx
ma pitala sam zato jer se ionak ovih dana spremam ići raditi jednu priču u vž rodilište, pa me zanimalo kakva je situacija 
i ako se tu još dijeli taj paket da baš ispitam zakaj ako su preporuke (i zdrava logika) drukčije pa vidim dal se može kaj promijeniti, tj. ukinuti ta (ne)sretna beba!

s druge strane, to mi je i sama po sebi jedna od mogućih zanimljivih tema pa sam razmišljala da o svemu službeno zatražim stav ministarstva i naravno pitam zbog čega se nisu kak i ti veliš, definitivno odredili i kaj im znači neka rodilišta da, neka ne.
i da, slažem se da je apsurdno...

----------


## leonisa

gradovi koji su prijatelj djece moraju u odredjenom roku imati i baby friendly rodilista.

----------


## klia

ni Zadar više ne dijeli, neslužbeni izvor

----------


## ana.m

Kada se prestalo dijeliti na SD?
Prije 2,5 mj se dijelilo...

----------


## dalmatinka

> ni Zadar više ne dijeli, neslužbeni izvor


Moja frendica dobila prije 20 dana u ZD.

----------


## Sanja

Banner je još uvijek na siteu Večernjeg.

Htjela sam samo reći da ste napisale odličnu reakciju i nadam se da će Večernjakovci reagirati.  :Smile:    (Iako - ako je riječ o plaćenoj reklami, tko zna? :/  )

----------


## leonisa

> Banner je još uvijek na siteu Večernjeg.
> 
> Htjela sam samo reći da ste napisale odličnu reakciju i nadam se da će Večernjakovci reagirati.    (Iako - ako je riječ o plaćenoj reklami, tko zna? :/  )


stvarno???
ja sam gledala, i cekala i cekala i nisam ga docekala....  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Sanja

Ja sam sad otvorila Večernji i zabljesnuo me u lice.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## leonisa

da, izrefreshirala sam i nakon t-com i zagrebacke ide njihov banner.
bas sam napravila screenshot za evidenciju.
uh, kako sam   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Sanja

> uh, kako sam


 :Taps:   :Kiss:

----------


## VIPmama

danas ga nema više, ili se meni ne pokazuje

----------


## VIPmama

ipak jest još

----------


## ivarica

> Kada se prestalo dijeliti na SD?
> Prije 2,5 mj se dijelilo...


kraj rujna, pocetak listopada mislim

----------


## klia

Onda je možda skroz friško, jer je meni rekla jedna mama čija je frendica babica.

----------


## NanoiBeba

još je na večernjakovoj stranici - meni se dans otvorilo

----------


## Deaedi

Vjerojatno imaju ugovor i ne mogu ga samo tako prekinuti.

----------


## Linda

> još je na večernjakovoj stranici - meni se dans otvorilo


X
 :Evil or Very Mad:  

Kaj čekaju ovi u Večernjem? Prošlo je više od tjedan dana. Da ih cimnete telefonom?

----------


## MGrubi

> Vjerojatno imaju ugovor i ne mogu ga samo tako prekinuti.


najvjerojatnije
no . šta bi bilo da konkuretnske novine objave komentar o tome?

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Vjerojatno imaju ugovor i ne mogu ga samo tako prekinuti.
> 
> 
> najvjerojatnije
> no . šta bi bilo da konkuretnske novine objave komentar o tome?


Hm... cisto sumnjam...Samo ako procjene da im je korist veca od stete..

----------


## drndalica

:Evil or Very Mad:  
otvara se i danas

----------


## Linda

Ajme meni  :Nope:

----------

